# Shopping for new (or newer) Machine



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

Since the reverse is acting up again (it's a recurrent issue) on my 8-24, and it is difficult for my wife to start (I work 24hr shifts and she doesn't like the plow truck). I find myself looking for a new blower.

I have been looking at Powershifts on CL and find some 824's and the occasional 924 or 1028. I would really like to find an 828 with Briggs power but they seem to be kind of scarce (the 32" is just too big). I have used my friends Powershift (824 I think) before and was really quite impressed by the performance and traction. 

I have also been looking at new Powermax 726 and 826 OE's at the local dealer.

I really am leaning towards a Powershift but am somewhat concerned about the increased complexity of the drivetrain. I am pretty handy with power equipment - my dad was a Toro dealer and I pretty much grew up in his shop.

So, should I hold out for a Briggs powered Powershift or jump on a good Techumseh powered one?

Other than general condition (level of care the machine has had) what should I look for particularly as it relates to the Powershift components?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Forgive me for saying this but IMHO it depends on how your wife is built. It seems you're choice to replace the old machine is due to her difficulties with it and although I own a PowerShift I wouldn't blindly recommend one due to the added complexity of that moving axle. More things to break and is she built to handle shifting it ?? If she isn't going to be able to "man" handle it as it shifts then you'd likely be better served with a new or newer Powermax.
I have the 32" so it's a bear lifting the weight off the axle. I know the 24s or 28s are still pretty heavy to have to lift up to get the axle to shift so it's a matter of can she lift it and realistically, would she (or you) ??
If she's not going to use it why have it ?? For that matter, how often with the present machine have you wished you had more down force on the bucket ?? Do you think you need the feature ??

I just bought mine late last winter and we had basically no snow so I haven't had a chance to really try it out yet. I had no need for it but wanted one and with PS93 throwing every ad he could at me I finally found a 32" cheap enough.
If you really want one, I'd try to fix the reverse on your present machine so it's in good working order and wait for that B&S powered one you're leaning towards.
Do you still have the 826, is it working properly, is that one easier for her to operate ??


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

just because you have the powershift feature doesn't mean you or she has to use it. I've only used mine to make sure it works it hasn't been used in snow


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I would be looking for a Power Max HD 826 OXE this will make the lady in your life happy electric start and steering clutches.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I have to back drag a pretty good portion of my driveway when I plow. This leaves a pretty good area of packed snow in front of my garage that, I think, the Powershift would be able to scrape up. In addition the local public works likes the chemicals. So the EOD stuff gets packed down pretty easily. Also it can take up to 24 hours after the storm for me to get home and get to final cleanup - even more packed down snow.

Not worried about my wife using the Powershift I just want her to be able to get out when I am at work.

As far as my wife being able to handle it, the primary issue is starting. My current machine doesn't have electric start and I haven't been able to find one at a reasonable enough cost to add it to a 35 year old machine. The 826 is still around but has one wheel clutch welded up so it's about as maneuverable as the 824. It doesn't have electric start either (I would rob it for my 824 if it did).

Now if someone had a cheap 110v starter for an 8hp Briggs I would definitely keep going with the 824...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like selling the 824 and using the money towards the PowerShift might be the best idea.


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

A quick update. I have actually come across a couple of the elusive 8-28 Powershifts in my recent travels. Both have electric start. One is a private sale on Craigslist and the other is a trade in at a local hardware store (Ariens dealer). The one at the hardware store is a little more than I would like to spend so, I am pursuing the private sale at the moment. When I get a chance for will swing by the local Toro dealer and see what they have as well.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good luck and i hope you get the 828 powershift you want


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Hanky said:


> I would be looking for a Power Max HD 826 OXE this will make the lady in your life happy electric start and steering clutches.


+1 if you don't end up with the power shift, I highly agree with Hanky, the OXE will make life better...much better vs the OE. The balance on the new ones is superb for wife approved use, but admittedly makes using it as a scraper a bit more challenging. I know it's too much, but I have to say the 1128 pivoting scraper bar does a heck of a job getting down...did any of the old toros use this system? I'm not too familiar with the powershift, so perhaps that's exactly what they did? Let me know! 

I'm curious, how is the balance on the powershift in regular mode?


----------

